# A great evening of superbowl/kenpo...



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 6, 2006)

Doc invited me out for the game. Of course, the usual SL4 suspects were there. It was good to see them again after a geographic dislocation. It was also good to meet Mr. Hale after so many years of hearing about him and seeing his footprints in the kenpo sand. 

We spent most of the game yakking about kenpo history. Curious note: The more someone really knows, the nicer they generally are. Mr. Hale was a kind, unassuming, and arguably dangerous man. Humbly, he is one of the few direct-line-to-Parker people who has not strapped on his body-weight in red stripes or bars since 12/90, and has been around long enough to be liked or disliked by many of the more infamous names in kenpo. If any of you get the chance to visit either Messieurs Chapel or Hale, they are true kenpo gentleman with some engaging perspectives.

Mr. Hale, it was a pleasure meeting you. I look forward to furthering our conversation at another time. Doc; thank you for the invitation. It was a good gathering of some great folks. Should the fates find me back down South sooner than I planned, we'll have to make a Chinese buffet run and shiest der sheize. Meanwhile, you know I'm going to be haunting your for insights and material.

Best Regards,

Dave

PS -- Bode; keep the oldster hoppin'...it's good for him.


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 6, 2006)

Darn!

The Superbowl and Kenpo History.....I wish I wasn't thousands of miles away. 


Glad you had fun.


Jamie Seabrook


----------



## Jagdish (Feb 6, 2006)

Can anyone describe anecdotes of Mr.Hale and Kenpo,please?

Yours,

Jagdish


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 6, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Doc invited me out for the game. Of course, the usual SL4 suspects were there. It was good to see them again after a geographic dislocation. It was also good to meet Mr. Hale after so many years of hearing about him and seeing his footprints in the kenpo sand.
> 
> We spent most of the game yakking about kenpo history. Curious note: The more someone really knows, the nicer they generally are. Mr. Hale was a kind, unassuming, and arguably dangerous man. Humbly, he is one of the few direct-line-to-Parker people who has not strapped on his body-weight in red stripes or bars since 12/90, and has been around long enough to be liked or disliked by many of the more infamous names in kenpo. If any of you get the chance to visit either Messieurs Chapel or Hale, they are true kenpo gentleman with some engaging perspectives.
> 
> ...



showoff!!!


----------



## Doc (Feb 6, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Doc invited me out for the game. Of course, the usual SL4 suspects were there. It was good to see them again after a geographic dislocation. It was also good to meet Mr. Hale after so many years of hearing about him and seeing his footprints in the kenpo sand.
> 
> We spent most of the game yakking about kenpo history. Curious note: The more someone really knows, the nicer they generally are. Mr. Hale was a kind, unassuming, and arguably dangerous man. Humbly, he is one of the few direct-line-to-Parker people who has not strapped on his body-weight in red stripes or bars since 12/90, and has been around long enough to be liked or disliked by many of the more infamous names in kenpo. If any of you get the chance to visit either Messieurs Chapel or Hale, they are true kenpo gentleman with some engaging perspectives.
> 
> Mr. Hale, it was a pleasure meeting you. I look forward to furthering our conversation at another time. Doc; thank you for the invitation. It was a good gathering of some great folks. Should the fates find me back down South sooner than I planned, we'll have to make a Chinese buffet run and shiest der sheize. Meanwhile, you know I'm going to be haunting your for insights and material.


It was cool to have you there Doc and we did have a blast. My biggest complaint about Rich Hale is he has gained no weight and has a head full of hair. What a friggin show off.

On another note, it's great to talk history with those who have no agenda. The truth flows better.


----------



## Bode (Feb 6, 2006)

> On another note, it's great to talk history with those who have no agenda. The truth flows better.



Uh, yeah... I learned a lot about the history of Kenpo. I heard many anecdotes about Mr. Parker and various other seniors. The truth definetly flowed.... I had a great time Doc. Thanks. 
Good to see you Dr. Crouch. Always a pleasure.


----------



## kenposikh (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bode, Doc, Doc et al wish I could have been there just to listen to the chat. Bode did you have the tape recorder running at all cos I'm sure some of the stuff would be great for a book in the future.

See you all soon I hope 

Amrik


----------



## Dan G (Feb 7, 2006)

...if any of you spot an English lady of less than average height hanging around at any point please say hi to her from the London club.:wavey: 



Dan


----------



## Doc (Feb 7, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> Hi Bode, Doc, Doc et al wish I could have been there just to listen to the chat. Bode did you have the tape recorder running at all cos I'm sure some of the stuff would be great for a book in the future.
> 
> See you all soon I hope
> 
> Amrik


Next time (waiting to call you me OLD China after your birthday) buddy. There is always next year. Me suspects kevin Mills will be there next year.


----------



## Doc (Feb 7, 2006)

Dan G said:
			
		

> ...if any of you spot an English lady of less than average height hanging around at any point please say hi to her from the London club.:wavey:
> Dan


Yes my English Daughter was there and had a ball. I will definitely pass your message along in class on Thursday night, as I teach her foot and head indexes.


----------



## Dan G (Feb 7, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Yes my English Daughter was there and had a ball. I will definitely pass your message along in class on Thursday night, as I teach her foot and head indexes.


 
Sounds awesome! We have a long term visitor of roughly her build from a European Kajukenbo club that might enjoy pairing up with her when she gets back, and a couple of simlilar sized potential recruits who are doubting their ability to overcome size and strength limitations that I would like to introduce to her at some point - nothing like seeing a few more solid types being bounced about by your english relative to show the postive effects good training can have on the more petite of frame... 

Oh and please keep feeding her up, she said she was holding back out of politeness last time she had the all you can eat Chinese buffet experience...:uhyeah: :uhyeah: :uhyeah:

Regards

Dan


----------



## Doc (Feb 8, 2006)

Dan G said:
			
		

> Sounds awesome! We have a long term visitor of roughly her build from a European Kajukenbo club that might enjoy pairing up with her when she gets back, and a couple of simlilar sized potential recruits who are doubting their ability to overcome size and strength limitations that I would like to introduce to her at some point - nothing like seeing a few more solid types being bounced about by your english relative to show the postive effects good training can have on the more petite of frame...
> 
> Oh and please keep feeding her up, she said she was holding back out of politeness last time she had the all you can eat Chinese buffet experience...:uhyeah: :uhyeah: :uhyeah:
> 
> ...



When it comes to food, we don't play around. We're going to the movies tomorrow. I can taste the buttered popcorn already.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Feb 8, 2006)

Superbowling with SL-4

Many thanks to Doc Chapel, and family.  Doc your family is one to be most proud of.  A nicer bunch of people you just dont find anywhere.  And your bothers new home is awesome.

It was great talking old times with you and students. Brad, Dr. Dave, and I missed most of the game . . . well, I think, Brad saw some of it, but Dave and I blew it off completely; just too much to talk about.

I also appreciate you taking so much time after the game to work hands-on.  Its great to see what you have done with all that Mr. Parker gave you.

Its amazing how much you have learned in the short time you have been in the art of Kenpo.  

Lets see, we have know each other for about 24 years, give or take a year . . . and you started with Mr. Parker about 20 years before we met  but then you were a black belt when you met Mr. Parker, so that did give you a little head start.

Overall, not bad for a middle aged teacher of Kenpo.

And by the way, I barely noticed that your hair was starting to . . . thin a little . . . honest!


----------



## RaysOnAwaV (Feb 8, 2006)

I would like to thank Dr. Chapel and his kenpo/family for a great Super Bowl event. That was some house your brother has and what a nice group of people. Also my back is feeling so much better after you adjusted it. 

Thanks,

Ray Maynard


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like a great time all around! Bravo!


----------



## Doc (Feb 8, 2006)

RaysOnAwaV said:
			
		

> I would like to thank Dr. Chapel and his kenpo/family for a great Super Bowl event. That was some house your brother has and what a nice group of people. Also my back is feeling so much better after you adjusted it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ray Maynard


Hey Ray, always welcome. We do this every year for the last 21 years so ....


----------



## Doc (Feb 8, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> Superbowling with SL-4
> 
> Many thanks to Doc Chapel, and family.  Doc your family is one to be most proud of.  A nicer bunch of people you just dont find anywhere.  And your bothers new home is awesome.
> 
> ...


You were 'this close,' to being finished and you just had to bring up the hair thing didn't you! Personally, I don't know who that was that came to the Superbowl Party. Yeah, it did look like you but their was no 'aging' so I'm a bit skeptical. Still he did have all your memories. Anyway whomever that was you sent to the party, I really enjoyed his and Ray's company and my studuents loved talking to him. Let's not wait until the next Superbowl to get together on the floor buddy, (or who ever that was)


----------



## Shortay (Feb 27, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Yes my English Daughter was there and had a ball. I will definitely pass your message along in class on Thursday night, as I teach her foot and head indexes.


 
I certainly did have a ball... even though I was quite confused as to what on earth was happening through most of the match! 

Big hugs back to the crowd from the party especially my Uncle Bummy for such a good spread, Daddy Chapel for being such a good Dad and Rod, who I miss so much....

See you in May/June!

xxxx


----------



## Doc (Feb 28, 2006)

Shortay said:
			
		

> I certainly did have a ball... even though I was quite confused as to what on earth was happening through most of the match!
> 
> Big hugs back to the crowd from the party especially my Uncle Bummy for such a good spread, Daddy Chapel for being such a good Dad and Rod, who I miss so much....
> 
> ...


Message from Uncle Bummy:

"Claire,

it was great fun having you here for the Super Bowl Party. I hope you had a really good time.  Linda & I have reserved your seat for next years party, along with the rest of the crew from the U.K.  It will be our 22nd one, so we plan to go all out.  

May & June are Bar B Que months here in California, so when you are here, we will throw a family Bar B Que for you.  See you then, and bring your real appetite.

Love Uncle Bummy"

Now I know how you rate. He's never thrown a  Bar BQ just for me.


----------



## Shortay (Mar 1, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Message from Uncle Bummy:
> 
> "Claire,
> 
> ...


 
Oh my God... that *was* my real appetite :uhohh: (enhanced by trying not to eat too much in the days before!)

BBQ sounds great though..... 

See you soon xxxx


----------

